# Tuckerman Ravine, 2 Day Trip in April



## andyzee (Feb 18, 2008)

Well, figure it's time to start plannin an out to Tuckerman Ravine. Few of us got together last year and had a great time. This year I'd like to do it earlier in the season and spend the night up there. Who's in, and what dates would be good for you?


----------



## riverc0il (Feb 18, 2008)

I will be up there in April for sure but date planning does not happen for me until the week of at the earliest with a go no-go decision not happening until the day before.


----------



## andyzee (Feb 18, 2008)

riverc0il said:


> I will be up there in April for sure but date planning does not happen for me until the week of at the earliest with a go no-go decision not happening until the day before.


 
Yeah, I can see that. Weather and conditions can make a difference in planning. However, figure it's a good idea to put it out there and hopefully get a few folks interested. We can plan on a date, begining of April may be good. And if weather looks bad one week, just push it back. But, gotta start with something.


----------



## thetrailboss (Feb 18, 2008)

I'm in...but same as what Riv said....

I would not be available the first weekend....


----------



## andyzee (Feb 18, 2008)

Just trying to put a stake in the ground. How's the second weekend? I would suggest arriving on a Friday and staying into Saturday or a Sunday and staying into Monday.


----------



## Vortex (Feb 19, 2008)

I'll start going after all the lifts are shut down.


----------



## roark (Feb 19, 2008)

Bob R said:


> I'll start going after all the lifts are shut down.


I'm def going prior to the Sherburne trail closing. That slog out on foot is not the best way to end the day.

I know djspookman is planning an early April trip.


----------



## dmc (Feb 19, 2008)

Probably end up going mid to late April this year..  Also May...

I like to go Wednesday night and get a shelter Thursday and stay though Saturday - with Sunday as an extra if it's really good..


----------



## awf170 (Feb 19, 2008)

I can any weekend in April... (or may, or june)

Also, TGR is having a huge gathering there the second weekend of April.  Not sure if you guys consider that a good or bad thing... it would definitely be cool to see what some of them throw down.

And... my vote is for early April.  I want the Sherbie to be skiable.  Plus I want to ski the headwall / maybe huck the icefall.  You guys want to see me completely wreck off the headwall, right?!:lol:

But yeah, I'll be on Mt. Washington basically ever weekend from once it starts to warm up until the snow melts as long as the weather is good.  So it all doesn't really matter that much to me.


----------



## andyzee (Feb 19, 2008)

awf170 said:


> Plus I want to ski the headwall / maybe huck the icefall. You guys want to see me completely wreck off the headwall, right?!:lol:


 
Well, no question about it, need to bring the camcorder :lol:


----------



## davidhowland14 (Feb 19, 2008)

I'm currently on the calendar for the last weekend in March and the second weekend in April.


----------



## snowmonster (Feb 19, 2008)

Andy, can't make April 2 since that's a weekday. Otherwise, aside from April 5, I'm free on April weekends. I'm looking forward to this -- again!


----------



## andyzee (Feb 19, 2008)

snowmonster said:


> Andy, can't make April 2 since that's a weekday. Otherwise, aside from April 5, I'm free on April weekends. I'm looking forward to this -- again!


 
:lol: Oops, my mistake, the Subject does make it look like April 2. I meant a 2 day trip in April, asked the mods to change. riverc0il is right, kind of hard to make plans. I say it's a good idea to just plan for sometime in April, get up some interest and then try to figure it out as we get closer. I would like to still go while we could ski down, and definetly like to make it an overnighter.


Pics from last years lil outing: http://killingtonaccessrd.com/cpg/thumbnails.php?album=80


----------



## snowmonster (Feb 19, 2008)

Ahhh, gotcha! 

Anyways, I'm in for whatever. I'll be in the Washington Valley the first weekend of March. I'm thinking of hiking up to at least HoJo's and scoping out the place. If I get stupid enough, I'll hike up to the bowl itself and see what I can get down on. Otherwise, I'll ski the Sherburne and tell stories about how I schussed the headwall. I'll be going by myself so that limits the craziness that I'll do.


----------



## andyzee (Feb 19, 2008)

snowmonster said:


> Ahhh, gotcha!
> 
> Anyways, I'm in for whatever. I'll be in the Washington Valley the first weekend of March. I'm thinking of hiking up to at least HoJo's and scoping out the place. If I get stupid enough, I'll hike up to the bowl itself and see what I can get down on. Otherwise, I'll ski the Sherburne and tell stories about how I schussed the headwall. I'll be going by myself so that limits the craziness that I'll do.


 
First we had Lewis and Clark checking out the wilderness, now AlpineZone has SnowMonster. Take pictures kimosabe! Wish I could join you, but I'll be stuck, you know where.


----------



## snowmonster (Feb 20, 2008)

andyzee said:


> First we had Lewis and Clark checking out the wilderness, now AlpineZone has SnowMonster. Take pictures kimosabe! Wish I could join you, but I'll be stuck, you know where.



Ah, yes. Methinks I will search for the Northwest Passage...

Pictures? I can take 'em but I'll need li'l SM's help to post 'em. Take care of Vee and tell us stories about champagne pow!


----------



## wa-loaf (Feb 20, 2008)

I'm interested. Put me down as a maybe. It'll be a last minute thing.


----------



## wa-loaf (Feb 25, 2008)

Looks like I'm probably heading up first or second weekend in April.


----------



## twinplanx (Feb 26, 2008)

Have wanted to do Tux since I first heard about it. That time frame looks pretty good. Could someone post a personal checklist(a link will do).  Also a group checklist might be a good idea for stuff like charcoal, beer, ect.  Seems like a good way to do HoJo's with a lil' AZ stylee. (IMHO)


----------



## andyzee (Feb 26, 2008)

twinplanx said:


> Have wanted to do Tux since I first heard about it. That time frame looks pretty good. Could someone post a personal checklist(a link will do). Also a group checklist might be a good idea for stuff like charcoal, beer, ect. Seems like a good way to do HoJo's with a lil' AZ stylee. (IMHO)


 

The following is a check list for a day trip. Obviously for an overnighter, you want to add camping gear. http://timefortuckerman.com/checklist.html


----------



## twinplanx (Feb 26, 2008)

That'll do ...Now how about that group checklist, Good idea, huh...huh...

Alright there is some time to plan still


----------



## kingslug (Feb 27, 2008)

I'll try to make it for sure.


----------



## twinplanx (Mar 22, 2008)

twinplanx said:


> Have wanted to do Tux since I first heard about it. That time frame looks pretty good. Could someone post a personal checklist(a link will do).  Also a group checklist might be a good idea for stuff like charcoal, beer, ect.  Seems like a good way to do HoJo's with a lil' AZ stylee. (IMHO)




Well maybe not charcoal,  seeing how open fires prohibited. :dunce:


Any idea how the Sherbie is holdin up?


----------



## davidhowland14 (Mar 22, 2008)

i would think, that given teh conditions at wildcat, and the fact that the hojo's stake is at about 80", that the sherbie is in fine shape and will be for a long, long time.


----------



## twinplanx (Mar 22, 2008)

I'll sleep much better now...thank you


----------



## dmc (Mar 23, 2008)

The way to provision a Ticks trip is for everyone to bring enough stuff to feed themselves(including one luxury food item) and then mix and match at dinner..

Maybe one stove for every 3 people


----------



## BeanoNYC (Mar 23, 2008)

If I can swing the dates, I'll be there for sure.  Sounds like fun.


----------



## andyzee (Mar 23, 2008)

I know it's hard to set a day, but to put stake in the ground, I'm going to aim for 4/18-4/20. Anyone else?


----------



## andyzee (Mar 26, 2008)

Anyone?

Or for Greg's sake, bump :lol:


----------



## andyzee (Mar 30, 2008)

At first I post this on the "What are you doing thread" then realized I'd be better off putting it here. I'm still planning on Tux 4/18 and need equipment for an overnighter, as well as for hiking in snow. For now I'm considering the items listed, good prices at Sierra, and will still be looking for crampons. Any thoughts from you old pros?



 Simond Crampon Bag 
*color*: see photo *size*: one 
Our Price: $7.16 $9.95 Save 51% # 88565 $7.16 


$7.16 

 Mountainsmith 0°F Sleeping Bag - Kodiak, Mummy 
*color*: black / grey 
Our Price: $60.12 $83.50 Save 53% # 75269 $60.12 


$60.12 

 Asolo Granite GV Gore-Tex® Mountaineering Boots - Waterproof (For Men) 
*color*: dark grey / black / silver *size*: 13 
Our Price: $143.96 $199.95 Save 53% # 72556 $143.96 


$143.



 Simond Ocelot R Mountaineering Axe - Piolet 
*color*: see photo *size*: 50 
Our Price: $34.92 $48.50 Save 50% # 88554 $34.92 


$34.92


----------



## thetrailboss (Mar 30, 2008)

OK, so 4/18 is what we are thinking?  I will mark that down...


----------



## andyzee (Mar 30, 2008)

thetrailboss said:


> OK, so 4/18 is what we are thinking? I will mark that down...


 

About time your freaking reply I thought you were bailing on me. Beano, Snowmonster, where are you guys? 

Oh, just the got the sleeping back on Steep and Cheap for $45


----------



## davidhowland14 (Mar 30, 2008)

I'd question the necessity of a crampon bag, myself. I've never used one. Although it depends on what kind of pack you have. Most packs have straps on the bottom you can use to attach the crampons too. That's a good price for an axe like that. I paid almost 70 for my BD raven. You might want to look into getting a leash for it, though. Not necessary, but it's good to have.

here's some crampons you might be interested in.






$100 obo.

http://www.timefortuckerman.com/forums/showthread.php?p=109189#post109189


----------



## andyzee (Mar 30, 2008)

davidhowland14 said:


> I'd question the necessity of a crampon bag, myself. I've never used one. Although it depends on what kind of pack you have. Most packs have straps on the bottom you can use to attach the crampons too. That's a good price for an axe like that. I paid almost 70 for my BD raven. You might want to look into getting a leash for it, though. Not necessary, but it's good to have.


 
David, thanks for the feedback. I did Tux for the first time last year and am a novice to backcounrty stuff, so, feedback helps. 


The campon bag I wasn't sure if I needed, but for the price, figured I'd give it a try.
The ax I'm going to pass on I believe it's to short for me, they only have it in a 50cm, I'm 6'. Instead I found this one I like at Backcountry, but it only comes in 50 and 60 cm, I think a 70 may be more suited for me. What I like is that it's extremely light at 8.8 oz. More expensive, but I got a 15% discount code that would help some:


 

*CAMP USA Corsa Nanotech Ice Axe*

Camp's Corsa Nanotech Ice Axe combines the ultra-low weight of an aluminum ice axe with the excellent hard-ice penetration of a steel axe. 



Read Reviews 
*Available Sizes:* 50 cm, 60 cm 
Price:
$129.95


----------



## riverc0il (Mar 30, 2008)

thetrailboss said:


> OK, so 4/18 is what we are thinking?  I will mark that down...


This is the weekend of the Inferno. I definitely will not do Tuckerman that weekend, might do GoS though. 

If you guys are thinking about camping over night in the shelters, good luck getting a spot. This is the highest demand weekend and competition for space will be fierce.


----------



## andyzee (Mar 30, 2008)

riverc0il said:


> This is the weekend of the Inferno. I definitely will not do Tuckerman that weekend, might do GoS though.
> 
> If you guys are thinking about camping over night in the shelters, good luck getting a spot. This is the highest demand weekend and competition for space will be fierce.


 
Thanks for the info Steve. Do you think that on Friday moring it'll be tough to get a spot?


----------



## andyzee (Mar 30, 2008)

OK, googled this inferno thingee. It is indeed going on the dates I was planning on going 4/18-4/20. Wouldn't mind seeing the race, but will probably be a mad house. So, now I'm thinking either 4/11-4/13 or 4/25-4/27. Anyone planning on any of those dates? Here's the info on the Inferno: http://www.friendsoftuckerman.org/2...ERNO 2008/WEBSITE PAGES/2008_Welcome_Page.htm Once again, thanks Steve.


----------



## riverc0il (Mar 30, 2008)

andyzee said:


> Thanks for the info Steve. Do you think that on Friday moring it'll be tough to get a spot?


No problem. Hey, some people love the atmosphere a big event like this brings to the ravine, so don't let that stop you if you are interested in a party. Personally, I go for the skiing and become concerned for personal safety with that many people in the area. No idea if getting a spot is any easier if you show up Friday, I assume lots of people block out Friday as a vacation day for the event and make it a long weekend. Mad house either way. 

For my schedule, the week before the Inferno I will likely be on the lifts unless conditions are such that I would rather sacrifice a voucher than miss a perfect day on the Rock Pile. Week after the Inferno looks pretty good, weather and conditions permitting. Then again, once the lifts start shutting down, every weekend is likely by the last weekend in April.


----------



## andyzee (Mar 30, 2008)

I agree, may be a nice event to see, but I prefer to go up and ski.


----------



## ski220 (Mar 31, 2008)

Hey, don't worry about it being to crowded (except for the huts), there is plenty of room up on the hill and Tucks is not the only place to ski.  In fact at this time of year it is not even the best.  My advice?  Plan contingently and only go when the weather cooperates.  Skin up the Sherburne trail.  Much better then hiking.  You can boot up right gully without needing crampons (on a nice day).    

Last year April 21, 2007  http://youtube.com/watch?v=m9sJCRwIkms


----------



## andyzee (Apr 6, 2008)

Bump, well, got two definite maybe's and one, we'll see maybe for the 25th, anyone else? :lol:


----------



## awf170 (Apr 6, 2008)

Eatskisleep and I should be in for this weekend as long as the weather is good.


----------



## andyzee (Apr 6, 2008)

awf170 said:


> Eatskisleep and I should be in for this weekend as long as the weather is good.


 
Getting a leanto?


----------



## awf170 (Apr 6, 2008)

andyzee said:


> Getting a leanto?



Nope.  Eatskisleep will probably only go up one day and I'll hike up both days.  Probably only at Tucks one day though since I hate people.


----------



## ga2ski (Apr 6, 2008)

I'm doing the ski leg of the Inferno on 4/19.  

One question as I have yet to do it.  Do folks think it is easier to skin up rather than hike up to Hojos.  I'm usually with other hikers so i have never skinned it, but have skinned (on tele gear) several times.  But this year I'm considering skiining, but need to save my legs for the "race".


----------



## andyzee (Apr 6, 2008)

awf170 said:


> Nope. Eatskisleep will probably only go up one day and I'll hike up both days. Probably only at Tucks one day though since I hate people.


 
I hear they're not too crazy about you either


----------



## andyzee (Apr 7, 2008)

Talking about doing Tux in three weeks and here I am in the worst shape of my life. Due to some bad circumstances, by wife getting hurt, new job, quitting smoking a couple of years ago, my weight has gone to a record high, 255! Yes, I'm a fat f&$%. So today I started prep work for Tux with a 4 mile walk this morning. Still have three weeks to get in shape!


----------



## severine (Apr 7, 2008)

andyzee said:


> Talking about doing Tux in three weeks and here I am in the worst shape of my life. Due to some bad circumstances, by wife getting hurt, new job, quitting smoking a couple of years ago, my weight has gone to a record high, 255! Yes, I'm a fat f&$%. So today I started prep work for Tux with a 4 mile walk this morning. Still have three weeks to get in shape!


I hear ya!  Care to share what you're doing to whip yourself back into shape?

I'd love to do a trip like this in a couple of years.  Definitely not ready this year.


----------



## andyzee (Apr 7, 2008)

severine said:


> I hear ya! Care to share what you're doing to whip yourself back into shape?
> 
> I'd love to do a trip like this in a couple of years. Definitely not ready this year.


 
Just got it a 4 mile walk this morning and intend to do the same every day for the next 3 weeks. May increase distance or try to do more hill work. I did a lot of hiking last fall so even if the weight is up, I don't think it'll take much more to get back to it. 

Once Tux is out of the way, I may start biking in the morning before work. That's what I've been doing the last few years.


----------



## dmc (Apr 7, 2008)

I'm in for the second weekend of May...  Late I know..  But waddaya gonna do...?


----------



## andyzee (Apr 7, 2008)

dmc said:


> I'm in for the second weekend of May... Late I know.. But waddaya gonna do...?


 

That's what we did last year, Sherbourne (sic) was closed to skiing already. Would like to ski down, hope it's open the week I'm plannning on.


----------



## dmc (Apr 7, 2008)

Skiing down is nice... Sometimes it's tough when it gets bumped up..  With a 50lb pound on my back..  I tend to break out the climbing poles for balance..  

I've ridden from the the summit(parking lot) to the car before...  

It doesn't really factor in on my decision though..  But it would be nice to skin up and ride down..


----------



## BeanoNYC (Apr 7, 2008)

dmc said:


> Skiing down is nice... Sometimes it's tough when it gets bumped up..  With a 50lb pound on my back..  I tend to break out the climbing poles for balance..
> 
> I've ridden from the the summit(parking lot) to the car before...
> 
> It doesn't really factor in on my decision though..  But it would be nice to skin up and ride down..



I saw a rider ripping through the woods with poles just recently.  Looked pretty cool.  Was it the AZ Sugarbush day maybe?


----------



## dmc (Apr 7, 2008)

BeanoNYC said:


> I saw a rider ripping through the woods with poles just recently.  Looked pretty cool.  Was it the AZ Sugarbush day maybe?



Cool...  Maybe it was a TeleBoarder...  

I only use poles when I'm weighed down ...  It'[s weird...


----------



## snowmonster (Apr 7, 2008)

Andy, I'm on the DL right now -- tagged a tree last weekend. I hope to be back on the slopes next week though. Anyway, if I go, I'll be up for the day only.


----------



## andyzee (Apr 7, 2008)

snowmonster said:


> Andy, I'm on the DL right now -- tagged a tree last weekend. I hope to be back on the slopes next week though. Anyway, if I go, I'll be up for the day only.


 
Hey, don't wanna hear if!


----------



## snowmonster (Apr 7, 2008)

OK. WHEN. As in, WHEN I go up. =)


----------



## andyzee (Apr 7, 2008)

snowmonster said:


> OK. WHEN. As in, WHEN I go up. =)


 
More like it! I'm busy gettin some gear together and getting in shape. I was kind of on the fence until you guys started edging me on at Sugarbush. So don't let me down! :smash: Oh, today I put in for a vacation day on the 25th


----------



## davidhowland14 (Apr 7, 2008)

teaser:


----------



## andyzee (Apr 7, 2008)

davidhowland14 said:


> teaser:


 

:lol:  Sweet! When was that taken? Been up lately? :lol:


----------



## andyzee (Apr 8, 2008)

Taken from Timefortuckerman.com, pics from this past Sunday:


----------



## awf170 (Apr 8, 2008)

Here is a vid from Sunday from my Chic-chocian ski buddy.


----------



## thetrailboss (Apr 8, 2008)

I'm still game for this AZ.  Will be packing digital heat as well....


----------



## Greg (Apr 8, 2008)

awf170 said:


> Here is a vid from Sunday from my Chic-chocian ski buddy.



Is that all you, Austin? Nice skiing there.


----------



## andyzee (Apr 8, 2008)

thetrailboss said:


> I'm still game for this AZ. Will be packing digital heat as well....


 
Cool, got my sleeping bag yesterday:


----------



## awf170 (Apr 8, 2008)

Greg said:


> Is that all you, Austin? Nice skiing there.




Heh, no way I'm not nearly that good.  I was at Sugarbush using my free passes (thanks again!).  That is the son of one of the guys that stayed at the hut in the Chic Chocs with us.  He flat out rips and is only 17 years old.  He has a rope tow in his backyard so that gives him an unfair advantage over me (at least that is what I tell myself to try to feel better about a kid 2 years younger than me being a way better skier :wink::lol  His older brother is supposedly even better and does front flips off the tower 5 cliff on tele skis :-o


----------



## andyzee (Apr 8, 2008)

awf170 said:


> Heh, no way I'm not nearly that good. I was at Sugarbush using my free passes (thanks again!). That is the son of one of the guys that stayed at the hut in the Chic Chocs with us. He flat out rips and is only 17 years old. He has a rope tow in his backyard so that gives him an unfair advantage over me (at least that is what I tell myself to try to feel better about a kid 2 years younger than me being a way better skier :wink::lol His older brother is supposedly even better and does front flips off the tower 5 cliff on tele skis :-o


 

Hey, take it to your own thread! I don't see Chic Chocs anywhere in subject :lol:
Greg, thank God you're not a mod on this site!
Mods, can you please kick these guys out!


----------



## awf170 (Apr 8, 2008)

andyzee said:


> Hey, take it to your own thread! I don't see Chic Chocs anywhere in subject :lol:
> Greg, thank God you're not a mod on this site!
> Mods, can you please kick these guys out!



...and here is a video from the Chic Chocs from these guys too.  Notice how the conditions weren't too good. 



Oh! and I'm going back to the Chic Chocs in under a month...



















...chic chocs


----------



## thetrailboss (Apr 8, 2008)

andyzee said:


> Cool, got my sleeping bag yesterday:



So we are camping out at the shelters?


----------



## dmc (Apr 8, 2008)

andyzee said:


> Cool, got my sleeping bag yesterday:



Nice - i got 2 cold weather sleeping bags...  One is for hiking and one is for the shelter..

My bag for the shelter is a friggin condo..  It has pockets on the inside for IPod and Nalgene...  
Two year ago I had my boot liners, two Nalgenes, and IPOD in my bag...


----------



## andyzee (Apr 8, 2008)

thetrailboss said:


> So we are camping out at the shelters?


 
Well that's what I was talking about all along. Not important though, could just hike up early morning, say 6. You tell me.


----------



## thetrailboss (Apr 8, 2008)

andyzee said:


> Well that's what I was talking about all along. Not important though, could just hike up early morning, say 6. You tell me.



Anyone know what getting a shelter requires?  Reservations?  First come, first serve?


----------



## dmc (Apr 8, 2008)

First come first serve... Like $8 bucks a night..


----------



## andyzee (Apr 8, 2008)

dmc said:


> First come first serve... Like $8 bucks a night..


 
Last I checked, I think it was $10. First come first serve. I figure if we head up on Friday, we have a better chance of getting a spot. Get spot, hike up to the summit, maybe check out some terrain in the Great Gulf. Then spend Saturday skiing Tux and head back down Sunday

If there's an issue getting a shelter, then get a hotel in Gorham for the night and hike up early Saturday.


----------



## dmc (Apr 8, 2008)

You can always use a tent platform..  If they aren't totally covered with snow..


----------



## andyzee (Apr 8, 2008)

dmc said:


> You can always use a tent platform.. If they aren't totally covered with snow..


 
Other then not being covered, how are they differnent from leantos? Charge? Reservations?


----------



## dmc (Apr 8, 2008)

I think you still have to pay..  They are a little more remote..  Although sometimes the path to the shelters goes right through them..  But you don't have to share a shelter...


----------



## thetrailboss (Apr 9, 2008)

OK, so we are talking the weekend of the 25th, yes?


----------



## andyzee (Apr 9, 2008)

thetrailboss said:


> OK, so we are talking the weekend of the 25th, yes?


 
Yes sir, not written in stone, but I would like to:


Arrive Friday morning, get a leanto.
Perhaps hike to the summit and may check out the Great gulf
If snowfields are skiable ski back down to tux
Spend night
Ski Tux on Saturday and then either ski down or spend another night and ski down the next morning.
Of course all the above depends on conditions. And I am open to suggestion. Let me know what you think. Snowmonster,. what say you? Kingslug?


----------



## snowmonster (Apr 9, 2008)

IF the knee is strong enough, I'll be up for the day on Friday (25th). I'll be in early and out the same day.


----------



## dmc (Apr 9, 2008)

Hiking up with 2 days of gear and then summiting and then hiking down to GG may be a bit ambitious.. 

We usually hike up to a shelter...  Setup , eat some food and rest a bit..  
then hike over the Hillmans for the afternoon..


----------



## andyzee (Apr 9, 2008)

dmc said:


> Hiking up with 2 days of gear and then summiting and then hiking down to GG may be a bit ambitious..
> 
> We usually hike up to a shelter... Setup , eat some food and rest a bit..
> then hike over the Hillmans for the afternoon..


 
Thinking of burying bulk of gear, use GPS to locate. What do you think of that idea?


----------



## andyzee (Apr 9, 2008)

getrics posted this pic on Kzone, it's from yesterday on Mt. Washington. Boy is nuts


----------



## thetrailboss (Apr 9, 2008)

andyzee said:


> getrics posted this pic on Kzone, it's from yesterday on Mt. Washington. Boy is nuts



  When does the bus leave for Tux????  I'm so there....


----------



## andyzee (Apr 9, 2008)

thetrailboss said:


> When does the bus leave for Tux???? I'm so there....


 

:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## dmc (Apr 9, 2008)

andyzee said:


> getrics posted this pic on Kzone, it's from yesterday on Mt. Washington. Boy is nuts



Dodges?


----------



## andyzee (Apr 9, 2008)

dmc said:


> Dodges?


 
Yep


----------



## eatskisleep (Apr 9, 2008)

They hit some of the surrounding as well, read it here:

http://www.tetongravity.com/forums/showthread.php?t=119647


----------



## andyzee (Apr 9, 2008)

eatskisleep said:


> They hit some of the surrounding as well, read it here:
> 
> http://www.tetongravity.com/forums/showthread.php?t=119647


 

Met gpetric up there last year, the boy is in the air more than on the snow. I told him that if I run into him this year, I want flying lessons. :lol: Some great pics in that report, and that was yesterday, conditions are great!


----------



## thetrailboss (Apr 9, 2008)

So just Andy and I are doing this?????


----------



## andyzee (Apr 9, 2008)

thetrailboss said:


> So just Andy and I are doing this?????


 
I think we may run into some folks there  
Guees we'll just have to take some pics for the folks that'll be at home posting about how they miss skiing.


----------



## riverc0il (Apr 10, 2008)

thetrailboss said:


> So just Andy and I are doing this?????


I will pipe back in a day or two before the scheduled event with a go/no go decision based on weather and conditions.


----------



## andyzee (Apr 10, 2008)

riverc0il said:


> I will pipe back in a day or two before the scheduled event with a go/no go decision based on weather and conditions.


 

Good man!


----------



## Greg (Apr 10, 2008)

thetrailboss said:


> So just Andy and I are doing this?????



Sounds romantic. Will Andy have room in his new sleeping bag for you?


----------



## thetrailboss (Apr 10, 2008)

Greg said:


> Sounds romantic. Will Andy have room in his new sleeping bag for you?



Well, I don't think that I'm AZ's type.  He shared a room with snowmonster and his blue boots last month at Sugarbush.  :wink: :lol:


----------



## andyzee (Apr 10, 2008)

Greg said:


> Sounds romantic. Will Andy have room in his new sleeping bag for you?


 

Greg, TB is a lil to big for my sleeping bag, you on the other hand..........:beer:


----------



## dmc (Apr 10, 2008)

andyzee said:


> Greg, TB is a lil to big for my sleeping bag, you on the other hand..........:beer:



I say kick Greg out for space for boot liners and water...


----------



## andyzee (Apr 10, 2008)

dmc said:


> I say kick Greg out for space for boot liners and water...


 
Not sure if the boot liners would fit.


----------



## Greg (Apr 10, 2008)

andyzee said:


> Greg, TB is a lil to big for my sleeping bag, you on the other hand..........:beer:



I just had the same reaction to this post as I did to *[post="251795"]this pic[/post]*. :blink:


----------



## dmc (Apr 10, 2008)

andyzee said:


> Not sure if the boot liners would fit.



If it's cold... You'll figure a way to get them in there...


----------



## thetrailboss (Apr 10, 2008)

Greg said:


> I just had the same reaction to this post as I did to *[post="251795"]this pic[/post]*. :blink:



You mean love at first sight???

And as for Tux, I will ski on Saturday but not on Sunday because of a prior engagement.


----------



## andyzee (Apr 10, 2008)

Greg said:


> I just had the same reaction to this post as I did to *[post="251795"]this pic[/post]*. :blink:


 
Greg, you're scaring me. You're starting to remember too many of my posts. Do you sense stalker? :lol:


----------



## andyzee (Apr 10, 2008)

Now, to get back on subject. Greg, going to Tux with us? It'll be good prep for hiking Hunter.


----------



## thetrailboss (Apr 10, 2008)

andyzee said:


> Now, to get back on subject. Greg, going to Tux with us? It'll be good prep for hiking Hunter.



I think it would be the other way around :wink:


----------



## andyzee (Apr 10, 2008)

thetrailboss said:


> I think it would be the other way around :wink:


 
So, I see that in school you missed Sarcasam101 :lol:

Greg, the sweet bumps await your visit:







I think his kb may have gotten a bit sticky on that one


----------



## Greg (Apr 10, 2008)

Hitting Sugarbush that Friday and then have to be home. Can't swing it. Someday.


----------



## andyzee (Apr 10, 2008)

Greg said:


> Hitting Sugarbush that Friday and then have to be home. Can't swing it. Someday.


 

Cool


----------



## snowmonster (Apr 11, 2008)

thetrailboss said:


> Well, I don't think that I'm AZ's type.  He shared a room with snowmonster and his blue boots last month at Sugarbush.  :wink: :lol:



And I'm not his type either. =(


----------



## thetrailboss (Apr 11, 2008)

andyzee said:


> So, I see that in school you missed Sarcasam101 :lol:



Must be I did...but that was probably the one course that you passed.  :lol:


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Apr 11, 2008)

andyzee said:


> So, I see that in school you missed Sarcasam101 :lol:
> 
> Greg, the sweet bumps await your visit:
> 
> ...




kb??? Kind Bud...lol.......oh Keyboard...sticky...I get it..Andy this is a family site..


----------



## andyzee (Apr 11, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> kb??? Kind Bud...lol.......oh Keyboard...sticky...I get it..Andy this is a family site..


 
Well if you're worried about that, you shouldn't be translating :roll:


----------



## andyzee (Apr 13, 2008)

Snow is plentiful, temps holding up nicely, been in 70s here in NJ, staying in the teens and low 20s up on Washington. Should be great conditions in 2 weeks, can't wait!

Anyone considering it:

Just Do It!


----------



## davidhowland14 (Apr 13, 2008)

i can tell you guys that the chute is alot wider than that

http://www.frigidlight.com/movies/Tuckerman2008.mp4


----------



## andyzee (Apr 13, 2008)

davidhowland14 said:


> i can tell you guys that the chute is alot wider than that
> 
> http://www.frigidlight.com/movies/Tuckerman2008.mp4


 

Conditions looking sweet! Can't wait.


----------



## thetrailboss (Apr 13, 2008)

Now come on folks...this is going to be fun.  Come for one or two days...


----------



## cbcbd (Apr 14, 2008)

Perfect conditions on Sat, and none of the crowds


----------



## Trekchick (Apr 14, 2008)

How insane would it be for someone to make a trip of it from Michigan to do Tuckerman Ravine?
I know I can't fit it in this year, with all the other plans I have in my hopper, but I'd love to put this on my bucket list, but somehow, I think its Nuts!


----------



## andyzee (Apr 14, 2008)

Trekchick said:


> How insane would it be for someone to make a trip of it from Michigan to do Tuckerman Ravine?
> I know I can't fit it in this year, with all the other plans I have in my hopper, but I'd love to put this on my bucket list, but somehow, I think its Nuts!


 
http://forums.alpinezone.com/24347-tuckerman-ravine-2-day-trip-april-6.html#post256282


----------



## thetrailboss (Apr 14, 2008)

Right now it looks like SB on Friday with some folks from AZ, and then Tux on Saturday.


----------



## andyzee (Apr 15, 2008)

The following is quoted from Backcountry Skiing Adventures, Tuckerman Ravine.  :

*Falling*

If you fall when skiing or snowboarding, get your skis or snowboard downhill. attempt to self-arrest by setting your steel edges hard into the slope, and/or driving the tip of your ski pole into the snow and putting your weight on it like an ice axe. Then breathe deep, say three Hail Mary's, and pray.


----------



## SkiDork (Apr 15, 2008)

Hey Andy - what's your day count for this season so far?


----------



## andyzee (Apr 15, 2008)

SkiDork said:


> Hey Andy - what's your day count for this season so far?


 
14 or 15.


----------



## severine (Apr 16, 2008)

Trekchick said:


> How insane would it be for someone to make a trip of it from Michigan to do Tuckerman Ravine?
> I know I can't fit it in this year, with all the other plans I have in my hopper, but I'd love to put this on my bucket list, but somehow, I think its Nuts!


I just saw this!  I plan on doing it some year.  Maybe you can join us?


----------



## andyzee (Apr 16, 2008)

severine said:


> I just saw this! I plan on doing it some year. Maybe you can join us?


 
A lot of people plan on doing it some year


----------



## roark (Apr 16, 2008)

andyzee said:


> A lot of people plan on doing it some year


Insert obligatory WM quote here.

Hopefully I can get out, although this time of year is crazy with work/professional exams. Will depend on weather, workload, and mental state.


----------



## andyzee (Apr 16, 2008)

roark said:


> Insert obligatory WM quote here.
> 
> Hopefully I can get out, although this time of year is crazy with work/professional exams. Will depend on weather, workload, and mental state.


 
WM? Well, would be cool if you could make it.


----------



## BeanoNYC (Apr 16, 2008)

Trekchick said:


> How insane would it be for someone to make a trip of it from Michigan to do Tuckerman Ravine?


Wait...you're from Michigan?


----------



## andyzee (Apr 16, 2008)

BeanoNYC said:


> Wait...you're from Michigan?


 
Don't hold it against her, she seems like she may be ok.


----------



## BeanoNYC (Apr 16, 2008)

andyzee said:


> Don't hold it against her, she seems like she may be ok.



I'm just shocked, is all.  A good friend of mine that I lost touch with a while back is from Troy.


----------



## andyzee (Apr 16, 2008)

BeanoNYC said:


> I'm just shocked, is all. A good friend of mine that I lost touch with a while back is from Troy.


 
So, what time will you be at Tucks ?


----------



## roark (Apr 16, 2008)

andyzee said:


> WM? Well, would be cool if you could make it.


Warren Miller. "... you'll be one year older..."


----------



## severine (Apr 16, 2008)

andyzee said:


> A lot of people plan on doing it some year


I know, I know.  Just not ready yet.  Maybe next year?  Wouldn't want to get in over my head.  That's how people get hurt, KWIM?


----------



## andyzee (Apr 16, 2008)

severine said:


> I know, I know. Just not ready yet. Maybe next year? Wouldn't want to get in over my head. That's how people get hurt, KWIM?


 
WTFYTA?


----------



## severine (Apr 16, 2008)

andyzee said:


> WTFYTA?


What don't you get?  I keep hurting myself because I've done things I wasn't ready for.  Not going to jump into that again.  When I have the skills, I will go to Tux.


----------



## andyzee (Apr 16, 2008)

severine said:


> What don't you get? I keep hurting myself because I've done things I wasn't ready for. Not going to jump into that again. When I have the skills, I will go to Tux.


 
Don't worry bout it, I'll take care of you. Brian's got Greg, you could have the original AZ :lol:


----------



## cbcbd (Apr 17, 2008)

andyzee said:


> Don't worry bout it, I'll take care of you. Brian's got Greg, you could have the original AZ :lol:


And there's nothing wrong with going to the base of the headwall... checking out the place, and skiing down the sherb


----------



## andyzee (Apr 17, 2008)

Damn, warming up on Washington. It's been in the teens and low 20s for the last couple of weeks, even when it hit 70 here in NJ. All of the sudden today it's hitting 50 deg.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Apr 17, 2008)

andyzee said:


> Damn, warming up on Washington. It's been in the teens and low 20s for the last couple of weeks, even when it hit 70 here in NJ. All of the sudden today it's hitting 50 deg.



I'm guessing the lower half of the Sherburne will melt out the next few days..:sad:


----------



## andyzee (Apr 17, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> I'm guessing the lower half of the Sherburne will melt out the next few days..:sad:


 

Sure hope not, hopefully temps will go back down. Last year went in May and Sherburne was closed, that's why this year I planned for April. The temp has been dropping, so hope it's just a one day fluke.


----------



## andyzee (Apr 20, 2008)

This pic was on timefortuckerman.com, it's Tux on 4/19, looking good!


----------



## twinplanx (Apr 20, 2008)

andyzee said:


> Sure hope not, hopefully temps will go back down. Last year went in May and Sherburne was closed, that's why this year I planned for April. The temp has been dropping, so hope it's just a one day fluke.



Any word on the Sherburne?  Since I don't have any of the gear to tackle the headwall I was hopping to boot it up to Lunch Rocks and take in the whole scene.  It would kinda suck to not ski anything.


----------



## roark (Apr 20, 2008)

twinplanx said:


> Any word on the Sherburne?  Since I don't have any of the gear to tackle the headwall I was hopping to boot it up to Lunch Rocks and take in the whole scene.  It would kinda suck to not ski anything.


There will be well established boot packs heading up all the major routes. Ice axe/crampons aren't a bad idea, but the vast majority of folks there won't have them. Worst case scenario is you ski some lower angle stuff in the bowl (and hopefully sherbie on the way out as well


----------



## twinplanx (Apr 20, 2008)

Nice... Will check back later in the week,if all goes well I'll make the trek and get to hang w/ AZ's finest.


----------



## riverc0il (Apr 20, 2008)

Couple questions about the Sherburne. Keep checking the Avalanche Advisory (http://www.tuckerman.org/avalanche/index.html) and Time For Tuckerman (http://timefortuckerman.com/forums) for the latest updates. Currently open top to bottom with some bare spots per the advisory. Partial closure of the bottom section could be a factor by next weekend. What type of gear would you need to tackle the headwall? You can always climb up Right Gully if you feel climbing up the steeper aspects is unsafe without additional hardware.

Roark, when are you coming up? We'll need to connect for some adventure up there. Looking at GoS sometime before May if you are interested.


----------



## andyzee (Apr 20, 2008)

Left Gully is pretty cool too, not to difficult to hike up.

Weather being what it is, yeah, good idea to keep an eye on avalanche reports and lookout for falling ice.


----------



## twinplanx (Apr 20, 2008)

Would I be correct in assuming there are some ski shops in the area that may have some used gear for sale/rental?


----------



## andyzee (Apr 24, 2008)

Last call. Leaving after work today, plan on being up there by 6-6:30 tomorrow. Here's a carrot from timefortuckerman.com. The pic is from yesterday:


----------



## riverc0il (Apr 24, 2008)

Have fun with those runnels, lol. I would recommend Hillman's. If you did not ski it last year, it is one of my absolute favorite runs and T4T condition reports suggest is not suffering from runnels. I'll be opting for GoS Saturday with an 8am start time so we will not connect. Have fun!!


----------



## andyzee (Apr 24, 2008)

riverc0il said:


> Have fun with those runnels, lol. I would recommend Hillman's. If you did not ski it last year, it is one of my absolute favorite runs and T4T condition reports suggest is not suffering from runnels. I'll be opting for GoS Saturday with an 8am start time so we will not connect. Have fun!!


 
Could consider GoS, I'm feeling adventurous.


----------



## dmc (Apr 24, 2008)

riverc0il said:


> Have fun with those runnels, lol. I would recommend Hillman's. If you did not ski it last year, it is one of my absolute favorite runs and T4T condition reports suggest is not suffering from runnels. I'll be opting for GoS Saturday with an 8am start time so we will not connect. Have fun!!



I'd rather deal with runnels the moguls..  I can ride moguls anywhere..  But runnels...  They are cool..  The add a whole new twist to the deal..


----------



## dmc (Apr 24, 2008)

andyzee said:


> Could consider GoS, I'm feeling adventurous.



Climb up Hillmans and make a left..


----------



## andyzee (Apr 27, 2008)

dmc said:


> Climb up Hillmans and make a left..


 
Thanks, but with carrying 85 lbs up to the leanto, my energy was a bit tapped. Just stuck to the nice sweet corn and bumps on Hillman's


----------



## drjeff (Apr 29, 2008)

I'm getting dissapointed here now.  It's 2 full days since the world famous "2 day tuckerman ravine trip" has been done and we don't have any official "2 day Tuckerman Ravine Trip Debriefing" thread!  I atleast would have expected 2 or 3 fully dedicated threads with 4 to 6 pages of posts by now!


----------



## Greg (Apr 29, 2008)

drjeff said:


> I'm getting dissapointed here now.  It's 2 full days since the world famous "2 day tuckerman ravine trip" has been done and we don't have any official "2 day Tuckerman Ravine Trip Debriefing" thread!  I atleast would have expected 2 or 3 fully dedicated threads with 4 to 6 pages of posts by now!



http://forums.alpinezone.com/27391-hillman-highway-04-28-2008-a.html


----------



## drjeff (Apr 29, 2008)

Greg said:


> http://forums.alpinezone.com/27391-hillman-highway-04-28-2008-a.html



Still just 1 thread (maybe 2 if you count the online returns/guarentees thread), just such a "whimper" afterwards compared to the build-up!


----------



## andyzee (Apr 29, 2008)

drjeff said:


> Still just 1 thread (maybe 2 if you count the online returns/guarentees thread), just such a "whimper" afterwards compared to the build-up!


 
Greg, I vote you ban this instigator!  :beer:


----------



## drjeff (Apr 29, 2008)

andyzee said:


> Greg, I vote you ban this instigator!  :beer:



I'm just hoping for an early start to the "2009 Tuckerman's 2 day trip" thread!  :flag:


----------



## andyzee (Apr 29, 2008)

drjeff said:


> I'm just hoping for an early start to the "2009 Tuckerman's 2 day trip" thread! :flag:


 
Well feel free to start one


----------

